

Show HN: Betty, Open Source Google Voice with Receptionist Abilities - vvoyer
https://github.com/SamyPesse/betty

======
frik
> "Open source Google Voice"

Which voice library does it use? I see a lot of Twilio references in the code.

Beside that, the GitHub description reads "Open source Google Voice with
Receptionist abilities, built on top of Twilio" \- the last few words are
missing in the HN title - and that makes it misleading. As the code contains
no open source Google Voice library/etc. It's a showcase for Twilio API.

~~~
SamyPesse
Yes it's basically an advanced use of Twilio API.

I'm the creator of the open source project, but somebody posted it on HN
without me knowing it so I can't change the title or anything.

~~~
sciurus
So the person who posted this as a "Show HN" isn't a contributor? That's not
just bad form, that's a violation of the Show HN guidelines. It looks like the
submitter has a history of doing this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=vvoyer](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=vvoyer)

~~~
SamyPesse
No he is not a contributor (I don't know him), I originally wanted to share
this project on HN this week after finalizing some stuffs.

~~~
vvoyer
Did not know we could not post show HN without being the author, I can change
the title thought just give me one

------
joshmn
There's also OpenVBX [http://www.openvbx.org/](http://www.openvbx.org/) that I
have found very fun to use.

------
gingerlime
Looks very interesting. Does it also, or are there any plans to support WebRTC
calls directly from the Web Dashboard?

~~~
SamyPesse
Already done :)
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/SamyPesse/betty/master/pub...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/SamyPesse/betty/master/public/images/preview.png)

~~~
gingerlime
That's cool. Will try it out shortly!

EDIT: It's probably my lack of experience with node/npm, but I can't seem to
start betty. See
[https://github.com/SamyPesse/betty/issues/7](https://github.com/SamyPesse/betty/issues/7)

EDIT2: all ok. was my stupid mistake install nodejs

